# Where is a good place to sell used screen printing equipment?



## Aces High (Jan 31, 2008)

I have some used gear I would like to sell, and I have checked ebay, but there doesn't seem to be much activity on there. Can anyone recommend a site, forum, or even third party company to sell? Can anyone give me some ideas to figure out what I should ask for this stuff?

I have a 6 color 6 station Harco that can print 16 wide by 22 tall (whole bottom half of the press has been completely rebuilt), an 11' National electric dryer, a Harco exposure unit that can expose screens up to 23 x 31, and a Harco flash. I am selling the whole batch because I just got approved to buy a whole new setup!

Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## darwinchristian (Aug 24, 2007)

once you have posted 15 times on the forums here you can access the classifieds section, where you could post an ad to sell.

try some google searches for used screen printing equipment. I'd be willing to bet some places come up that may be a good venue for you to sell your own used equipment.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also try TSPMB - The Screen Printers Message Board!


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Used Screen Printing Equipment try this and craigslist.


----------



## jtorres020 (Jul 24, 2009)

Did you sell everything?


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

www.digitsmith.com


----------



## ThePrintingGuru (Nov 22, 2010)

Did you ever sell your stuff? I was running into the same problem... Was looking to sell my 8 color, 8 station, all heads down workhorse press, but audience for this is way too limited on craigslist and it seems to be unique when it comes to an eBay transaction.


----------



## madmanmagee (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys this was helpful.


----------

